# Best Gothic Ornamentation Book?



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

I want to get a book of decorative Gothic ornaments that I can in and arrange to make spooky faces and whatnot (like the wallpaper in Disneyland's Haunted Mansion).

Amazon has a few different books. Can anybody make a recommendation of which is best? I'm looking for clean, scannable design elements more than fully rendered objects in perspective.

Amazon.com: Pugin's Gothic Ornament: The Classic Sourcebook of Decorative Motifs with 100 Plates (Dover Pictorial Archive Series) (9780486255002): Augustus C. Pugin: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51B0QYMAJ4L - Judging by the cover, this one looks like what I want. But somebody told me once not to do that...

Amazon.com: Gothic Ornament and Design (Dover Pictorial Archive Series) (9780486452586): V. Statz, G. Ungewitter, A. Reichensperger, Monicke: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51T9YMB0MXL

Fantastic Ornament: 110 Designs and Motifs (Dover Pictorial Archive Series) 

Thanks! :jol:


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

If anyone cares, I ended up getting Amazon.com: 2,286 Traditional Stencil Designs (Dover Pictorial Archive Series) (9780486268453): H. Roessing: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61YKRDKKH3L, and it's great.

There are tons of clean, scannable, Victorian decorative elements to help dress up the fine details of your old spooky mansion.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. The book you purchased looks pretty nice. I'll ave to check it out myself!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Only 10 bucks? good deal


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

There's also Amazon.com: Old-Time Halloween Illustrations CD-ROM and Book (Dover Electronic Clip Art) (9780486998688): Carol Belanger Grafton: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51kps3LIlqL, which is totally fantastic if you have an old-timey Halloween motif.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info and the link Marcus.


----------

